
How to Tax Tech Monopolies - NN88
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-21/how-to-tax-facebook-google-and-other-tech-monopolies
======
Porthos9K
The question this headline poses implies that we should tolerate the existence
of tech monopolies, and this is a premise we should question -- or summarily
dismiss.

Instead of merely taxing monopolies, we should be cutting them apart. It's one
thing to have your own business. You have no business trying to have your own
_empire_ while still claiming to be a citizen of the United States. If your
business is capable of dictating terms to democratically elected officials,
then your business is indeed an empire and thus inimical to the democratic
republic some of us in the US still care enough to try to maintain.

Your private empire should therefore be broken up, because money is like
power. No individual should have too much of either, lest they yield to the
temptation to set themselves above and apart from everybody else.

